# Vega Pro Lathe Duplicator parts and info



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what size and TPI the locking knob is for the depth rod (or whatever it's called)? It's the one that goes where the arrow is pointing in the photo below:










Also, the duplicator I got can only use templates, as there is no way that I can see to mount a finished spindle for the stylus to follow - so I'm pretty sure that I'm missing whatever parts are needed to accomplish that. Does anyone have a picture or other info as to how that is supposed to look like? I've tried without success to find any parts diagrams (or manuals) for this thing, so I'm flying blind 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Vega is still in business and still makes lathes
so I think they might have information.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Vega is still in business and still makes lathes
> so I think they might have information.
> - Loren


I did contact them… they want to send me a DVD.
I'd rather not spend $18 for a DVD just to find out a bolt size 

That, and from all the reviews I've seen of the DVD, it's not very useful beyond how to set the thing up (which I've already figured out).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

In that case I'd start by determining if the threads
on the unit are imperial or metric. I assume you
don't have a thread pitch gauge but you can 
remove some knobs and try them out on spare
nuts you have around to determine if they're 
common imperial threads or something more
unusual.

I have removed machine parts and taken them
to a hardware store before… the kind of old
fashioned store with all the little boxes of nuts
and bolts.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It's all US made, and should be imperial threads… but the problem is that it apparently has been missing for a while and the threads are munged up and corroded a bit - so I wanted to run a thread tap through first to clean it up. I've tried a few different bolts, but with the threads the way they are, I get about a turn into it and it hangs up - where I'm not sure if it's because of a wrong thread pitch or just gunk. Figured I'd ask first - better safe than sorry 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Brad - I can send you my thread pitch gauge if you send it back to me.
Afterthought: is that bolt often completely removed ? or just for adjustment.
when push comes to shove, could you re-tap it to a different thread ?










.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I have a .pdf of the manual for the mini. I would bet that many of the parts are the same as on the bigger model. This may, at least, give you some ideas. I can't insert the .pdf into this post. If you email me at grant4 att wilki dott ca, I can send it to you.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I found a picture at this web site-
https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/working-lathe-duplicator

Just looking at the depth lock and the stylus knobs, they appear to be the same. Not the best picture but maybe it will help,.


----------



## Noskcaj (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Brad
Don't know if you got an answer on this yet. I have a Vega 48 inch serial number 532c (to date the model I have) and the threads on mine is metric 10-1.5. Hope this helps. 
Rick j


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Don't know if you got an answer on this yet. I have a Vega 48 inch serial number 532c (to date the model I have) and the threads on mine is metric 10-1.5. Hope this helps.
> - Noskcaj


Thanks Rick! I have no idea when mine was made - the label on top does not have the model or serial number written in - it's just blank (although I'm pretty sure the model is a D-36). I'll run over to the hardware store and pick up a bolt or two and then make a nice red knob for it out of some recycled ketchup bottles (HDPE).

Lew - that other knob was the first thing I tried  It's smaller.

Grant - I'm not sure how similar the two models are, but I'll send you a PM with an email address. I don't know how many shared parts there are between them, but I'm sure there are some.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## dgdubya (Mar 2, 2020)

Brad,

Did you ever get answers to all your questions about your D-36?

DGW


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Did you ever get answers to all your questions about your D-36?
> - dgdubya


AFAIK, yes… I haven't got the bolt yet because I started moving stuff around and haven't had a chance to set the duplicator back up yet. It also wasn't all that critical as I could use the knurled nut to hold things in place as a workaround. I would still like to figure out what I am missing to mount something to duplicate, rather than use a template, but that isn't all that important. The thing has been a blast to use so far, and I look forward to getting it set back up soon so I can learn more of its full capabilities. The guy I bought it from just used it to turn bats!

Cheers,
Brad


----------

